# Yamaha RXV-675 HDMI and Dish network Joey = no worky



## Ls1Jay (Jan 23, 2012)

My dad, just bought a new rxv675 and is trying to set it up in his theater room with a dish network joey. The Joey works fine plugged directly into the projector, but when i try to use the Joey through the receiver with hdmi it doesnt work. I get a picture while the Joey is booting saying "joey is starting up" (or whatever it says) but when it comes time for an actual picture or guide i get nothing. Iv tried a few different hdmi cables as well as inputs. The rxv675 will work if i use the analog outputs of the joey into the receiver and convert them to an hdmi output, but the picture is of a little less quality than straight hdmi. Any ideas? Also, How does the passthrough work, if you have the receiver on the input you want to passthrough and shut the recever off should it pass through? Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

My guess is the Joey is not totally compatible. Not sure if anyone else has anything to add.


----------



## Ls1Jay (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks, that's what we're thinking also. I'm not sure if it would be possible to swap the hopper and the Joey? Wiring?


----------

